
GEDmatch Goes Haywire - joshrotenberg
https://thednageek.com/gedmatch-goes-haywire/
======
ilamont
_" As a result of the breach, all user permissions were reset, making all
profiles visible to all users. This was the case for approximately 3 hours.

... No user data was downloaded or compromised."_

I find the second statement hard to swallow.

